# fly screen catch spring



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

There is a small spring plate in the fly screen catch which has broken on two of my blinds.
Can these be purchased or what would fix them if not 
Regards
Terry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't know Terry.

O'Leary's are probably your best bet for replacements.

Suggestions on how to fix them would need a clear and close up photo.

Dave


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps if you could tell us the manufacturer of the fly screen we may be able to help.

I had a similar problem where the fly screen wasn't retracting - I traced it to a broken plastic retainer which is readily available.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I've actually found the item I want by using info. from here.
It's a Leitz window part.
Remarkably it comes as part of a repair kit @ £46.
I need two as they just seem to pop out.
You would have thought that as they sell most of the other parts in the repair kit separately the spring would be obtainable on its own.
£92 for two springs is a bit much 8O 
Have to get the inventing brain in gear.
terry


----------

